# Solved: Vista Won't Log Me In



## Glitchy81 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm trying to log into my Mac with my PC. And it *just won't work.*

I've tried...

-Changing that registry value (sorry I forget what it was) from 3 to 1.
-Trying every single password combination possible.

And it still won't work. Anything else I might have skipped over?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Log into your Mac with your PC-----makes no sense. Be more specific.


----------

